# Démarrage (très) capricieux iMac G4



## Vanton (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai récemment acheté pour une bouchée de pain (compte tenu des prix que j'ai pu croiser ça et là) un iMac G4 20". Le vendeur m'avait prévenu : il est capricieux au démarrage. 

Le problème c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il l'est de plus en plus... Il me faut parfois plus de 20 ou 30 appuis sur le bouton pour qu'il accepte enfin de s'allumer. Quand il a fini de jouer les divas, il marche bien en revanche. Le seul truc, c'est que la pile a l'air HS. Il me met un message d'erreur au lancement, concernant l'heure. Mais généralement avant même que j'aie eu l'occasion de prendre la main il est déjà connecté à ma box et il a déjà récupéré la bonne heure. 

À la base quand je l'ai eu le vendeur venait de le formater en le remettant sous Panther, alors que sa mère qui l'utilisait auparavant l'avait mis sous Tiger. Panther me plaisait bien pour son côté rétro et sa légèreté, mais safari 1.1 n'a pas su me convaincre... Je voulais le passer sous Tiger, mais n'ayant pas de DVD je l'ai finalement passé sous Léopard. Il rame un peu maintenant, mais ça n'a rien changé à l'allumage capricieux... 

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée de l'origine du problème ? J'ai lu qu'il y avait apparemment des soucis d'alim sur ces iMac. Et je ne suis pas certain qu'appuyer 20 fois sur le bouton participe à son bonheur si elle est en train de flancher... Mais dans la mesure où la pile est naze, est-ce que ça peut simplement venir de ça ? Ça pourrait être tout autre chose ?

Je suis pas vraiment un grand bricoleur, mais plutôt minutieux. Changer la pile a l'air assez simple, changer l'alim beaucoup moins...


----------



## I-Romain (29 Octobre 2014)

Je pense qu'il faut faire appel à un pro lui seul pourra savoir


----------



## Vanton (29 Octobre 2014)

C'est une machine ancienne qui n'est plus supportée par Apple et pour laquelle il est compliqué si ce n'est impossible de trouver des pièces neuves d'origine  Un réparateur risque fort de m'envoyer paître. Identifier le problème pourrait être dans ses compétences mais comme il ne lui sera pas possible de réparer faute de pièces... 

J'ai d'ailleurs posé la question chez iConcept à Toulouse, où je vis, et ils n'avaient vraiment pas l'air emballés... Un ordi de plus de 10 ans, seuls les passionnés y touchent encore apparemment. 

C'est pourquoi je pense qu'ici certains vieux de la vieille peuvent m'orienter ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2014)

tu verras divers sujets "tournesolesques" ( peu importe que ce soit un 20") avec les pistes probables ( pile , alim  condensateur)

autre chose
ca peut aussi etre interessant de  faire des resets
pram
ou PMU  ( equivalent de l'actuel SMC)
sur les tournesol c'est DANS le mac
un bouton dédié

`--
pour info  mon tournesol fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ...mort de l'alim

-------
la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## claude72 (29 Octobre 2014)

Vanton a dit:


> ... un iMac G4 20". Le vendeur m'avait prévenu : il est capricieux au démarrage.
> (...)
> J'ai lu qu'il y avait apparemment des soucis d'alim sur ces iMac.


Oui, des condensateurs de mauvaise qualité dans l'alimentation et qui "sèchent".





> Mais dans la mesure où la pile est  naze, est-ce que ça peut simplement venir de ça ?


Aucun rapport... la pile mémoire empêchait effectivement le démarrage de certains Mac (IIFX, LC475, 6100) et ensuite c'est devenu une légende urbaine auquel tout le monde se raccroche désespérement quand un Mac ne démarre pas.


----------



## Vanton (29 Octobre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu verras divers sujets "tournesolesques" ( peu importe que ce soit un 20") avec les pistes probables ( pile , alim  condensateur)
> 
> autre chose
> ca peut aussi etre interessant de  faire des resets
> ...



J'ai bien tenté de chercher... Mais globalement les discutions concernaient des mac qui ne démarraient plus... Le mien marche toujours. 

Le truc c'est que je vis dans un 25m2 dans le centre de Toulouse... J'ai pas vraiment un atelier sous la main pour démonter paisiblement une machine aussi énorme. Et apparemment il faut remettre de la pâte thermique après chaque ouverture.... J'ai lu que certaines personnes l'avaient flingué en l'ouvrant en plus, ce qui est très loin de me rassurer dans la mesure où le mien marche encore... Pour toutes ces raisons j'aimerais l'ouvrir et le triturer le moins possible. Seulement si c'est absolument nécessaire. 

J'ai fait un test tout à l'heure, je l'ai allumé non pas en m'acharnant 20 fois sur le bouton mais en maintenant plusieurs secondes le bouton enfoncé. L'iMac a fini par faire un bip assez long que je ne connaissais pas (après c'est mon premier PPC, ce sont des machines que je connais très mal, étant utilisateur de Mac depuis 2008 seulement) et il a démarré directement ensuite. 

À noter que la sortie de veille se passe tout à fait normalement, si ça peut aider à déterminer le souci... Il se rallume comme si de rien était. Mais je pense que l'alim reste sollicitée pendant la veille. 

Tu as pu la changer l'alim du tien ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2014)

il n'y a pas que les sujets es alim  tournesol HS , il y a aussi des  sujets sur couacs de demarrage 
(même si les démarches usuelles sont les mêmes pour tous les macs , il y a des particularités par generation ou modele)

mon tournesol je l'ai toujours,  non réparé
(quand je prendrai le temps , peut etre , un jour...)
--
ps pate thermique c'est obligatoire
(et c'est pas cher , alors que ne pas en mettre peut couter cher)


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2014)

Mon 15 'a fait ça depuis le jour où je l'ai acheté. Sauf que je n'ai pas pensé à appuyer plus de 4 ou  5 fois d'affilé sur ce satané bouton !
Je partais en déplacement pour une semaine et pensais pouvoir m'amuser un peu à l'hôtel.
Un peu dégouté , pas de Net pour les pistes j'ai attendu mon retour.
Là, une piste : le reset PMU. Salvateur pour les fois où il me faisait le gag de ne pas démarrer.
Ensuite la parade a été de ne pas l'arrêter, puisque la sortie de veille n'a jamais posé de soucis.
Ca a duré quelques années.
Pis un jour, il n'y a plus rien eu a faire sauf changer l'alim.
Mais ça c'est une autre histoire&#8230; 

Donc si un jour il ne démarre plus du tout, tu peux tenter le reset. Il suffit de dévisser les 4 vis de la base et d'appuyer sur le petit bouton. Pas de pâte thermique à remettre, faut juste un tournevis !
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1712?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## claude72 (30 Octobre 2014)

Sinon, pour les alims pas encore complètement mortes, mais seulement à l'agonie, il y a le bon vieux coup du sèche-cheveux... la chaleur fait un peu revivre les condensateurs fatigués et le démarrage (re)devient possible !


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

La chaleur ça peut marcher pour les condo CMS, mais pas sur des chimique radial !. 

Je pense que le soucis provient en premier lieux l'alimentation (il est possible que cela provienne en effet d'un condensateur chimique, vérifié si aucun n'est gonflé et teste les tous à l'ESR mètre)

Le problème peut également être causé par la partie PMU (gestion d'alimentation sur la carte mère), ce qui signifie remplacement de la carte mère.

Mais avant essayer le reset PMU et passe un coup de AHT, voir si il n'y a pas de code d'erreur.

Autrement va dans "A propos de ce mac" puis "Pus d'infos" et diagnostique : Que retourne ce menu ?


----------



## claude72 (31 Octobre 2014)

-oldmac- a dit:


> La chaleur ça peut marcher pour les condo CMS, mais pas sur des chimique radial !.


Si, si ça marche aussi ! les chimiques non-CMS, qu'il soit radiaux ou axiaux sont aussi sensibles au froid et au chaud, surtout quand ils sont à l'agonie.


----------



## Vanton (2 Novembre 2014)

Oulà, vous m'avez perdu avec vos termes techniques... 

Comme je le disais plus haut je préfèrerais éviter de le démonter tant qu'il s'allume encore. Je n'ai pas l'équipement ni la place et ça a l'être d'être du matos fragile. En plus l'alim est le dernier truc accessible, il faut tout démonter pour l'atteindre... D'autant que j'ai croisé des alims d'occasion mais si c'est un problème récurrent sur ces machines je suis pas certain que la remplacer par une autre éventuellement aussi défectueuse m'avance à quelque chose. La pile, je pense que ça irait encore, ça a l'air nettement plus simple.

Pour le diagnostique je regarderai à mon retour chez moi dans quelques jours. 

En fait je voulais surtout tenter d'identifier le problème, mais ça semble être une tache ardue...


----------

